# What is BOSS?



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

I was at the feedstore and asked about BOSS because everyone here seems to love it. Diane (the woman that runs the feedstore) had never heard of it and wants me to get more info. Is BOSS the brand name? What kind of feed supplement is it? Got a link?

Thanks.


----------



## jil101ca (Jul 2, 2007)

BOSS = Black Oil Sunflower Seeds. Lady at feed store should have known that


----------



## bcadybug (Jul 2, 2009)

Black Oil Sunflower Seeds


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

Oh geez! Really? I know she has that, I just got some of that last week for my MIL's birds. I think it's a regional thing to call them BOSS. She's been running the feedstore all her life and her father before her.


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

What is the benefit to to feeding them to goats..Have had goats for 30 years and never heard of this..sounds like a tasty idea...


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

They are a good source of fiber, fat and high in selenium. And goats love em. It should be a small part of their diet though. I add about 1/4 cup to each does milkstand grain.


----------



## wintrrwolf (Sep 29, 2009)

yes good source of thiamine(B1) as well (i just read in a goat book). Got a 10# bag from feed store mixed 1/4 of BOSS with the goat chow. I did notice there were several different kinds of sunflower seeds in the bird section but not the black oil sunflower seeds that was up front nearer the goat section.

Oh here is something I found for you to explain more the purpose of BOSS
Healthy goats manufacture their own B vitamins daily in the bacterial flora of the rumen. This is necessary because B vitamins are water soluble. The goat uses what it needs each day and excretes the rest from its body. It is important to remember that the goat does not store B vitamins in its body. Two of the B vitamins are particularly important to the goat's health -- Vitamin B 1 (thiamine) and Vitamin B 12.


----------

